#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Phnom Penh attractions... Side trip with the old man..

## rawlins

My Dad was in need of a visa run so he booked some flights online to Hong Kong... Unfortunately he bollocksed up the booking putting his own name on both tickets... Due to the fact that China Airlines required us to go to some office in bangkok in order to correct the tickets and the fact that Hong Kong for a few days would have cost a small fortune I managed to persuade the old man to forget about Hong Kong and sorted us out a few days in Pnom Penh instead..

Arrived at the airport, got to the front of the visa queue, collected luggage then sorted out a $7 taxi ride down to our guesthouse on Street 104... 

The 'Tonle Sap Guesthouse' is part of and sits above the 'Pickled Parrot' bar, which is an Ozzy owned expat orientated bar with a decent food menu... No hostesses in this bar but there are about 6 or 7 hostess bars within a stones throw on this small street... Perfect, as the old man never sleeps and could easliy find some nearby entertainment during those many times when he tries to shake me off....   The manager of the bar was quite helpful for information and he rented us a couple of local sim cards for about $5 each.

I had been to Pnom Penh a couple of times before and this time I decided to try and do some of the touristy stuff that I never managed to fit in before...


Top of the list, as depressing as it was going to be, was the genocide museum.. It's a former high school that was used as a prison and place of mass murder by the Kmer Rouge in the 70's.... An estimated 17000 people (including children) were imprisoned here over the space of 4 years and there were only 12 known survivors... It's not a good place to walk around but it should never be forgotten...

Here is the wikipedia link if you want to know more... *Genocide Museum*

The grounds..



I felt a definite chill go through me as I walked into that first room...





You get swamped by beggars at the entrance/exit... One guys face was a mess and whether he had been a land-mine victim or survived a bad fire I don't know but it really was a sobering sight to see some of these people... 

We were both a bit down and thoughtful after the experience, then as our tuk-tuk was waiting at some junction a minibus came up alongside us... Then these kids started hanging out the window, giving us 'high fives' and laughing their heads off at us... They were brilliant and certainly cheered us up a bit...

I don't know what the cheeky one on the left is laughing about but it doesn't look that complimentary..  :Very Happy:  



Other places visited included the National Museum... Not that great but a nice building and kills an hour between eating and drinking on the riverfront...






The old man didn't want to pay the $1 entrance to this Wat seeing as it was only for foreigners but I treated him to the entrance fee..





There were supposedly meant to be loads of cheeky monkeys hang around there but we didn't see any so was a bit dissapointed on that count...  There was a reward on offer in the paper to catch 3 big monkeys that lived near the temple and had formed an outlaw gang... They had been jumping from building to building robbing whatever they could and throwing stones at anybody that got in their way... They had to be caught alive though - couldn't just shoot them off the rooftops... Probably wanted them to stand trial or something...


And here is a girl that I could see from my balcony.... I did some improvised sign language with her and arranged to meet her in the bar below where she was sat later on....  Turns out she was actually deaf and she was very sweet....   
I didn't attempt to take her home as I was far too drunk that night and she was far too nice...


Took some rough old thing from the Rose Bar instead...

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

good timing thread  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

Good report mate, but where's the pic of 'rough old thing from the Rose Bar'?????

----------


## rawlins

^ haven't re-sized it and I can't be arsed.... Anyway, might get shot down by the moral brigade...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Anyway, might get shot down by the moral brigade...


That should be sufficently countermanded by the dirty-perverts-living-vicariously-through-your-trip brigade  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Took some rough old thing from the Rose Bar instead...


You should've taken one of the nice ones from there.

----------


## rawlins

^ I was very drunk at the time.... Actually she wasn't that old I think... Had big norks...

Will sort out the photo and post here... Fully clothed photos though so you can't really see the size of her norks...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Fully clothed photos though so you can't really see the size of her norks...


I'm sure I speak for all married men with children on here when I say:

Sort your shit out!  :Sad:

----------


## rawlins

^ Chill dude.. this is a respectable site... 

Anyway, here are a couple of ladies that I sampled from the Rose Bar...

The rougher one with big norks...



And one that was more pleasing to the eye...

----------


## dirtydog

Each to their own I suppose, pretty sure they weren't saying what a great catch they got either  :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

^ Course they did.... In the bar to get my custom anyway...

I'm waiting for my mate Noodles to judge them out of 10...

----------


## dirtydog

This may come as a bit of a shock to you, probably best you sit down before reading this any further.








They say "Hello sexy Man" to everyone, even me  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

You weren't wrong about her being rough looking, wish i'd never asked now.

LMFAO DD.

----------


## dirtydog

Hell, I have even heard rumours that they say it to buriramboy, although it has been said that they were shouting out to the geriatric old gentlemen behind him  :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

> This may come as a bit of a shock to you, probably best you sit down before reading this any further.
> 
> They say "Hello sexy Man" to everyone, even me


Yeah right... and I suppose Father Christmas doesn't exist too?..

Sorry DD, you ain't fooling me....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I know her...

----------


## buriramboy

> Hell, I have even heard rumours that they say it to buriramboy, although it has been said that they were shouting out to the geriatric old gentlemen behind him


I'll have you know i'm known as 'puchai lor' in many a bar. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I know her...


What, in the biblical sense?

----------


## rawlins

> I know her...


Hmmm.. Don't sponsor her do you?... If you do I didn't touch her... :Smile:

----------


## EmperorTud

> ^ Course they did.... In the bar to get my custom anyway...
> 
> I'm waiting for my mate Noodles to judge them out of 10...


Noodles was in the Rose bar with me and a mate and got undressed and started dancing in just his scants on the bar.

I shit ye not.

I'm pretty sure I ended up with the one with the big norks as in your photo. Recollection is hazy.

----------


## EmperorTud

Is that the Pickled Parrot in the photos?

I recognise the rusty fridges.

----------


## rawlins

^ Aye.

----------


## Butterfly

cool !!! a lot of possible actions there, hopefully not as boring as Vietnam for whoring,

----------


## rawlins

^ Never been to Vietnam but it's more boring than Thailand I would say....

I have done a cultural thread about the local attractions and it's ended up as a mongering thread... I don't know...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Here she is, and no, I didn't. Actually, I got loads of piccies of the girls having a laugh with the rugby club boys. A great weekend that was.

----------


## dirtydog

This thread has had about 100 views? so lets say 30 people in all have seen this thread, out of that 30 people 3 of you have admitted to shagging her already, thats 10 percent of this forum so far that has read this thread has shagged her, talking of wondering how many miles of cock she has had up her  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

I think Rawlins needs a new camera.
She looks quite nice in Marmers photo.

Get yourself a Nikon mate and then Mr Rawlins can take exceedingly fine pictures

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Get yourself a Nikon mate and then Mr Rawlins can take exceedingly fine pictures


Or better still, a Canon.

I've got a rather nice one of her wearing glasses with a busty friend.  :Smile:

----------


## sharon

Many beautiful girls in Phnom Penh, I reckon.

----------


## Thetyim

> I've got a rather nice one of her wearing glasses with a busty friend.


If glasses is all she is wearing then put it up   :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If glasses is all she is wearing then put it up


I just checked the archives, and sadly all you can see of her mate is her face and she's fugly. I really wouldn't want to inflict that one on everyone.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Nice thread Rawlins. Is that your old man with the walking stick? If so, good on him for getting around in the heat like that.

Great pic of the cowgirl MtD  :Smile: .

----------


## rawlins

^ Yes that is the old man... He has had Parkinsons for a while now but the bugger battles it well and certainly lives life to the full during his visits to Pattaya... I struggle to keep up with him...

----------


## rawlins

^^ Here are a few extra details from the 'old man' on the trip, which he posted as a reply on another forum...

"Rawlins fails to mention that the beggars were everywhere , in your face all the time and sometimes threatening . Outside the genocide museum I had a conversation with one who spoke good English and when he asked me what was wrong with me I explained about my illness , and that it would only get worse .

He had half a leg missing so I told him that he was actually better off than me , and that he would not get worse .....so he should give me some money instead , which he found rather funny . His mate with half a face was still after money - hopping about with his cap under my nose . Scary really .

Just outside the digs the Tuc tuc drivers played cards all night for money . I would go out and have a laugh with them , there were monkeys all around on the rooftops . And when you looked down there were big rats running freely in the street . They pissed themselves laughing when I screamed as a rat came near me and I scarpered inside .

Enjoyed the experience but got pissed off with everybody trying to get my dollars from my pocket to theirs ."

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Great pic of the cowgirl MtD


Part of the rugby team's 'special outfit' that evening...

----------


## Fstop

> Originally Posted by Wayne Kerr
> 
> Great pic of the cowgirl MtD
> 
> 
> Part of the rugby team's 'special outfit' that evening...


 
You sure? I seem to remember loads of hostesses wearing those hats when I was there in '06. Spent two hours with one of them but she turned out to be a real bitch as she wouldn't come home with me for a good shag. Rose is one of those bars where the hostesses will only let you pay them for sex if they like you. Unless things have changed, I doubt I'll be going back there when I'm in PP this Friday...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You sure?


Yes, very sure.

----------


## dirtydog

> Rose is one of those bars where the hostesses will only let you pay them for sex if they like you.


Hmmmm, does this sort of thing happen to you often?
Have you stopped to think why it maybe happening to you?

----------


## buriramboy

A woman having the right to decide who she has sex with, whatever next!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> Rose is one of those bars where the hostesses will only let you pay them for sex if they like you.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, does this sort of thing happen to you often?
> Have you stopped to think why it maybe happening to you?


In another thread he said.    sad sad sad  :rofl: 

Originally Posted by *durianfan* 
_Also a note on the bars - not all the girls who work at these bars will be ready to go with you even if you pay them. They have to like you first. This is particularly true at Rose._

----------


## Fstop

Alright - Rose isn't the bar I was referring to. Looked back at my notes and I've never even been to the Rose Bar. The bar I was referring to is the Shanghai Bar - across the street from Flamingo's. There's a big selection of girls there, but no guarantee that they will leave with you. 

Sorry for the misunderstanding. Feel free to post your cheeky comments now.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Rose isn't the bar I was referring to.


I think most of the girls in PP are under less pressure to go with a punter.

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Shanghai bar is the one 3 of my mates took girls from, 2 of them saying they go loom, anyway, an hour or two later in Sharkeys, one of them decided she wanted to leave, so make sure you agree everything up front with them, saves the confusion later

----------


## pepino

I'm planning a trip to PP around the holidays.

Just burnt out on Thailand.  Think I've been there A MILLION TIMES!!!

Any favorite spots or info on the girls in PP would be appreciated... :deadhorsebig:

----------


## mad_dog

The main attractions are incredibly cheap drugs, booze and women. Or temples....

----------


## mad_dog

> I'm planning a trip to PP around the holidays.
> 
> Just burnt out on Thailand. Think I've been there A MILLION TIMES!!!
> 
> Any favorite spots or info on the girls in PP would be appreciated...


The ladys, even the most hardcore don't give BJs and the local condoms don't fit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The ladys, even the most hardcore don't give BJs


Did you try washing your knob first?

----------


## EmperorTud

> The ladys, even the most hardcore don't give BJs.


You need to ask for 'yum-yum'.

----------


## English Noodles

> The ladys, even the most hardcore don't give BJs and the local condoms don't fit.


I couldn't stop the girls trying to suck me off last time I was there.

----------


## nedwalk

> I couldn't stop the girls telling me to fuck off last time I was there.


 :rofl:

----------


## 3737ipod

> This thread has had about 100 views? so lets say 30 people in all have seen this thread, out of that 30 people 3 of you have admitted to shagging her already, thats 10 percent of this forum so far that has read this thread has shagged her, talking of wondering how many miles of cock she has had up her


mine would be the last three inch of it :Aussie:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> mine would be the last three inch of it


Really? I didn't think she worked there anymore?

----------

